# Music and Lyrics of the American Theatre



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread follows some comments about movie and theatre musicals from the USA. I ask people to nominate their most loved works in these genres and why. Provide examples of lyrics, U-tube links and the like.

I'll start with one of my most beloved songs, "My Funny Valentine" (from 'Babes in Arms') by Rodgers and Hart. A song of exquisite subtlety and with very grown-up lyrics and a sometimes plangent melody line. Apart from the Gershwin brothers, this song-writing team was never equalled. Really, they wrote such marvellous songs it's hard to choose which one is the best. It's amazing how much Richard Rodgers' style changed once Larry Hart died - the depressive, homosexual alcoholic - and Oscar Hammerstein II took over that role. There is a dark edge to their musicals, certainly, but also a more sanguine flavour to the love songs. I think I prefer the Hart lyrics.

"My funny Valentine, sweet comic Valentine,
You make me smile with my heart,
Your looks are laughable, 
Unphotographable,
Yet you're my favourite work of art.

Is your figure less than Greek?
Is your mouth a little weak?
When you open it to speak, are you smart?
But don't change a hair for me,
Not if you care for me,
Stay, little Valentine, stay;
Each day is Valentine's Day."

The ultimate love song!! Here it is sung by the incomparable Ella Fitzgerald. Notice the segway and words for this at the start, composed in the style of old English:


----------

